# [6/15 CA1] Carbine Applications 1



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

5/22/15 9a-5p West Boylston Ma.

Course Link

Description: An 8 hour class that will cover all of the basics of AR-15 modern sporting rifle. We'll start with zeroing the rifle, and proper fundamentals of supported shooting. We'll then move to shooting from various positions and address challenges with gear setup. Next we cover common malfunctions/reloads and how to fix them while firing. Drills will cover: grip to manage recoil, multiple shots, multiple targets, shooting on the move, timed shooting, and transitions to pistol. The emphasis will be on safely increasing speed and movement.

This is really a primer if you are interested in taking some of the regional and national carbine classes out there. Operation of rifle safety, and muzzle awareness are a huge priority when you start moving and shooting around other people. That will be a major focus of this course.



> 1. Our first goal in our live firearms classes, is to identify any particular issues you may be having. That is obviously the first step to growth. We'll use a variety of drills, target analysis, and sometimes video feedback. We try to tailor the learning experience to you, as we all have different learning modalities.
> 
> 2. Once we have identified the areas that need work, or areas that you are missing a particular skill set, we'll design drills to build them up. This can be a challenging part of the learning process, because very often you are just becoming conscious of a problem. It's frustrating, but the sheer fact that you now recognize something, means you've made improvement.
> 
> 3. This isn't just as simple as 'just keep doing it'. We need to work drills at a speed and cadence that are repeating the correct movement. Our goal is to get the skill to the same natural ability it was before we broke it down and rebuilt it. Once we've done this? It's time to go back and layer more complex skills.


I hope to see some of you guys on the range!









If you don't learn something new... I'll refund your money. No BS.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Up. Space left. 
You watch the news. You've seen the attacks. Come run your gun.
www.cloverleaffirearmsgroup.com/ca1


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Last Bump. Space available. I'll make you a better shooter.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump. I can't change the title, but the next class is Monday 6/15 from 8a-4p in West Boylston.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

No, but I can.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Goose said:


> No, but I can.


Haha. Thanks man. Still spots left for the 15th. If you run an AR-15... I can make you better at it.


----------

